

Chromium: An Open-Source Chrome Browser - greytwo
http://www.greycoder.com/chromium-open-source-chrome-browser/

======
greytwo
I didn't know that Firefox was consider the speediest browser last year.
[http://beta.slashdot.org/story/188257](http://beta.slashdot.org/story/188257)

